# Do school psychologists help or they r useless?????



## ShyandmoreShy (Aug 10, 2006)

Im scared to go back to school. Im gona shake and die. Im going to the school psychologist. Do school psychologists help good?????? Im scared of where im sitting down this year. How can i change my mind. How..... I just want to stay home in bed and cry. I have dreams but they seem impossible. So my question is r school psychologists help or they r usless. 
Please answer this : DO school psychologists help or not ??????


thnx, ROse :hide :afr :stu :um :mum :sigh


----------



## Chameleon (Aug 12, 2006)

I went to one one time. She helped me put things in a different perspective. I would say that it helped overall. Although, in the end, I've concluded that it's pretty much up to me to get over this SA problem I have. I would say go for it. Why not?


----------



## adordan (Oct 15, 2005)

Yes, as long as you don't mind bumping into them at school! I always found things like that quite uncomfortable. I like having them outside and for good reason!


----------



## bubblepop15 (Jan 25, 2006)

adordan said:


> Yes, as long as you don't mind bumping into them at school! I always found things like that quite uncomfortable. I like having them outside and for good reason!


Whenever I past my psychologist in school and other people were in the hallway, she would usually just ignore me like I wasn't there.

I guess that's a good thing for me lol.

She told me that she had social anxiety when she was younger so maybe that has something to do with it, or maybe she doesn't want to embarass me.

I remember trying to wait AFTER everyone was gone from the hallways to go inside her room.

One time, someone from my grade had to come in her room when I was there to give her something and I didn't feel embarassed really. After a while, it felt like a normal thing to do.

It didn't really help me that much though.I had to do on the spot conversations with my psychologist and another kid there who had social problems.


----------



## Deathfollower (Aug 4, 2006)

I want help but I think sitting in a room alone with a pychologist is a bit nerve wrecking


----------



## pokey (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes... they are a good first step... haha, I cried throughout my whole session, but I feel 20 times better now than I did before that. She really helped me to figure out what steps I can take to improve my SA. good luck.


----------



## Mngirl (Jul 13, 2006)

Mine didnt help at all, but you never know until you try so I say go for it


----------



## niceperson (Nov 18, 2005)

Any therapy is better than none, but traditionally the weakest therapists and psychologists are found in academia. I had a bad experience with the therapist i saw at my university. i would recommend trying to find a psychologist that works in the area around your school.


----------

